# DOOA Terra Base progress.



## Greengeek (12 Jul 2021)

Just wanted to share my experience with the DOOA Terra Base, I got mine over 6 months ago and after failure after failure, finally have a good growth of moss.
I had such trouble getting moss growing on this, the leaking out the bottom was terrible but seems to have slowed now, from loosing a inch in a few days to just a couple of millimetres.  I also could not afford the very smart and pretty NEO Glass  so had to improvise with a Exo Terra Nano Tall ; ) But it’s turned out really well and proving very easy to maintain, the door at the front means I can wipe down the fogged glass and maintain the moss without removing it, the lid at the top makes topping off easy, I added a drain at the bottom and I had to add a layer of clear plastic under the mesh lid to increase humidity. I plan to start scraping around the Terra Base now. 

The Terra Base was not as easy as I seen on YouTube, probably because of the lack of Neo Glass and rookie mistakes… I lost three batches of moss before finally using the Exo Terra. I though the third set of moss which turned completely brown had not survived but it revived and now growing strong. My previous mistakes were too much light, too much direct sunlight and heat, not enough humidity.

The project is still in the early stages, but I hope to add a lot more now I have moss foundation growing strong. 

please feel free to share your own Terra Base experience.


----------



## noodlesuk (13 Jul 2021)

Some really lush growth on there. Interesting project.


----------



## Sarpijk (13 Jul 2021)

Very nice! What kind of moss has been used?


----------



## Greengeek (13 Jul 2021)

Sarpijk said:


> Very nice! What kind of moss has been used?


thanks, Its just java moss.


----------



## Somewhat_natural (27 Sep 2022)

what are the parameters that finally work for you ? Light intensity And period , humidity level ? fertilizer ?  My moss is turning brown again on my terra base and I can’t figure how to grow it properly. When too humid, mold forms on it.


----------

